# Chicken is just generally not well!



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

She has pendalus crop and is very lathargic and went to sleep on my lap in a heartbeat! I couldn't feel her breathing like normal and thought she died! I shook her and she woke up! Also she keeps one eye closed all the time. She started about 30 mins ago and she is still like it! She has been in the house for most of the day! My mom said no to going to a vet and spending £60 for them telling us she has got pendalus crop which we already know! So if you want me to keep updating I will. Please help! Just reply u want to hear more (if u want) And I will update!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Read this: http://www.poultrydvm.com/condition/pendulous-crop


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Also read these: http://www.google.com/search?safe=o...34nNAhUFHGMKHTA0AugQvwUIGigA&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

I read on backyardchickens.com that someones hen had the same symptoms and died! Dreading overnight I hope she doesnt die I dont have a good pic to bury her with


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

I will literally cry for weeks no jokes


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

TheKeeper777 said:


> I read on backyardchickens.com that someones hen had the same symptoms and died! Dreading overnight I hope she doesnt die I dont have a good pic to bury her with


Your hen really should be seen by a vet. Yes, they might say she has a pendulous crop, but they will be able to test the contents of her crop and treat her with antibiotics and/or anti-fungals if needed.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

TheKeeper777 said:


> I will literally cry for weeks no jokes


I do cry for weeks-and then some. First is to put her to bed and get her in the morning before eating and her crop should be empty. If not, give her little pieces of bread soaked in water or a bit of oil. Massage the crop like you would work clay.

If it's empty, then her crop is really stretched out and I know you can get her a crop bra somewhere.


----------

